# Santa Ponsa/Dongles/Car Hire Insurance



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi - anyone know anything about Santa Ponsa in the winter? Will be doing a six-month rental.

Will not have a landline telephone. Only a mobile. Anyone know anything about the Spanish dongles?

When they quote for a long-term car hire, is all insurance included?

~~Thanks for any input.


----------



## dodpat (May 28, 2009)

2ladies said:


> Hi - anyone know anything about Santa Ponsa in the winter? Will be doing a six-month rental.
> 
> Will not have a landline telephone. Only a mobile. Anyone know anything about the Spanish dongles?
> 
> ...


Hi i live in santa ponsa and it gets realy quiet in the winter it has only realy got busy again in the last month . it also get's down to around 5 deg in winter but its great .
As for car rental you can get long term monthly rental deal's. and the phone set up a bank account and they will take care of it for you , you will also need to go to the town hall in calvia to get an NIE number if you want to purchase anything like a car and it helps with utility's


----------

